# Inside & Out



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Has anyone trained their malt to go outside when you are home and go on pads when you are not? I would like to know if anyone has tried this, how did you go about it and were you successful? Jack is 11 months and is 90% house broken to go outside, but he is in a crate when we are not home. I would like to be able to let him out and use pads when we are not home. I know he is not trained enough to hold it out of the crate cause sometimes if it is raining or if he doesn't feel like going outisde, he will go in the house. Any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I adopted Lady when she was 4 and she was trained to go outside only. I was able to train her to use a pee pad if she had to go while I was at work or at night or if the weather was bad pretty easily. She barks at the door when she has to go out and if no one was home, that's where she would have an accident, right in front of the door. I "scented" pee pads by blotting up a little urine and keeping the pads by the door. It was several months, but she finally had an "accident" on her pee pads. I always made a big deal about it when I got home even though it was after the fact. And, of course, the few times she's used it in front of me when the weather is bad I did a major happy dance and gave her a treat.

Being cross trained is the best of both worlds. Good luck!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 11 2005, 09:48 AM
> *I adopted Lady when she was 4 and she was trained to go outside only. I was able to train her to use a pee pad if she had to go while I was at work or at night or if the weather was bad pretty easily. She barks at the door when she has to go out and if no one was home, that's where she would have an accident, right in front of the door. I "scented" pee pads by blotting up a little urine and keeping the pads by the door. It was several months, but she finally had an "accident" on her pee pads. I always made a big deal about it when I got home even though it was after the fact. And, of course, the few times she's used it in front of me when the weather is bad I did a major happy dance and gave her a treat.
> 
> Being cross trained is the best of both worlds. Good luck!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34752*


[/QUOTE]


Ladys Mom,
Did you take up the pads when you were at home? jack rings a bell on the door when he has to go out. So that may work for me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I leave the pads down all the time. Nice decorative touch, don't you think?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i tried doing the whole "go potty only outside thing".....but its flooding over here!! lol. so over the summer they're perfect, and, for example, today i pointed to the wee wee pad and said "no outside. go potty on pad". and sprite walked to the pad and peed. ellie really wanted to go outside, but we said no. i'm sure gruffi wished he could go inside too. lol. he hates the rain

anyway....just be totally consistant. and praise when he goes potty on the pads. and put the wee wee pad near the door to go outside or something. thats what we do. so if they want to go outside, and they see that no one will take them (like if its 2 or 3am) they will see the wee wee pad right next to them and think "might as well go there if i cant get what i want".


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 11 2005, 08:48 AM
> *Being cross trained is the best of both worlds. Good luck!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34752*


[/QUOTE]
It really is! NO DOUBT!

When I first got Cloud, it was indoors all the time. And then I got Noriko. It was too much potty pads and the urine/poop smell inside the house was just too much for me to take. So I retrained them to go outside. That wasn't fun for me because I had to take them out every hr and then if I'm not watching them, then they had to go in their crates. But now they're trained indoors and out! So when it's too ugly outside, inside they go potty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

I can tell you that Lacey is trained to go on her pads...she doesn't ask to go outside. The other day I had her at the vets and she gave me this little bark. I took her outside and she did her business. These little ones are so smart. She knew she couldn't do her business at the vets so she let me know and I took her outside. She went right away. No walking around looking for a place. Took her about 30 seconds to smell the ground and go. So proud of her!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow! You guys make it sound so easy, but I am guessing it took quite a bit of time. Jack does not like to go out in the rain. I have put one of those treated pads near the back door, but he hasn't used it. I guess I should just keep it up, put up with a few accidents while he is learning and be patient. I am glad to hear that you can have the best of both worlds. I hate to leave him crated when we are not home. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

it totally depends on how much time you give to your dogs. when we got all three of our dogs, i had either winter break or summer break. so a whole month i had with sprite and then i had 2 classes in the spring semester. so i had a lot of free time. and with ellie and gruffi i had around 3 months straight to work with them. 

sprite trained within 3 months. ellie trained within 2 months. gruffi was trained within 2 weeks......and he was 5 weeks old. 

i obviously got better with each one, AND the other two helped with gruffi. 

its all about consistancy and patience.....more about consistancy. and i NEVER corrected ellie or gruffi. i corrected sprite a few times and i called the breeder saying "whats wrong with her. she was paper trained with you" and the breeder was like "its your fault, dont correct her". lol. 

good luck, and trust me....if you're totally consistant, it shouldn't take more than 2 months for your baby to get what you want.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 11 2005, 12:51 PM
> *I leave the pads down all the time. Nice decorative touch, don't you think?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34817*


[/QUOTE]


Me too!!! Martha Stewart would be so proud!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Feb 11 2005, 02:14 PM
> *Wow!  You guys make it sound so easy, but I am guessing it took quite a bit of time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34859*


[/QUOTE]

It wasn't too easy. Well it just depends. It depends on how patient and determine you are and how lazy you are. I'm lazy and I like to STAY upstairs in my house. I like to go downstairs as little as possible so when I first started taking them outside, I had to go outside and I was annoyed. But then you live and it's not a big thing. It's all about love.


----------



## jaker (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Feb 11 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Wow!  You guys make it sound so easy, but I am guessing it took quite a bit of time.  Jack does not like to go out in the rain.  I have put one of those treated pads near the back door, but he hasn't used it.  I guess I should just keep it up, put up with a few accidents while he is learning and be patient.  I am glad to hear that you can have the best of both worlds.  I hate to leave him crated when we are not home.  Thanks for the advice.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34859*


[/QUOTE]
I don't know what you'd think about this but I use an exercise pen with the crate. I will leave the crate with the door open within the fence, put a wee wee pad down along with his food, water and toys. My trainer said that if you're just starting, you only leave enough room for the crate, the pad and water. As they get better with the potty training, you can expand the area. It works for us. That way, they're still confined but has room to roam.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide is cross-trained. It took time--for the first year or so she'd go for a walk, hold it, and come running inside to use the wee-wee pad. One day she simply decided to start going outside as well, and voila. She even goes in the snow.

Shrek is following Sylphide's lead, so he has been going both on the pads and outside. 

It really is convenient to have both options.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella is only trained in the wee wee pads and sometimes I wish she'll go outside. When I do take her outside, she gets so dirty that sometimes is more trouble cleaning her than her wee wee pads.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Mar 8 2005, 12:30 AM
> *Sylphide is cross-trained.  It took time--for the first year or so she'd go for a walk, hold it, and come running inside to use the wee-wee pad.  One day she simply decided to start going outside as well, and voila. She even goes in the snow.
> 
> Shrek is following Sylphide's lead, so he has been going both on the pads and outside.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's what I am aiming for with Peanut. The winters here can be so brutal, that I don't mind if he uses pee pads, but it's annoying to be outside playing with him and have him cry to go inside because he has to pee. Also on long car rides, I have to pull over and open up a pee pad in the back of my car to let him go pee. It's kinda embarrassing when someone walks by and Peanut is pooing in the trunk of my car







I got the scented spray to use on the grass. I've been using it on the pee pads to get him used to the smell, so he knows it's okay to pee on the grass. I hope it works!! There's so much snow that I haven't tried it outside yet.


----------

